# best method for working under my sentra?



## macynphil (Apr 11, 2004)

What is the best method (jack stands, ramps, something else?) for getting underneath my 2001 sentra and changing oil, tran fluid, etc? Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ramps


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I've used both jack stands and ramps. IMO it's a toss up. Ramps are easier to use. For oil changes and trans fluid changes they work fine. Of course if you have to take a wheel off (e.g. to change a belt), they're useless. If you lower your car, you need to find ones that don't mess up your front spoiler/lip when you drive onto them.

Lew


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

ramps


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ramps = death for lowered cars

jack and stands


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Edit, nevermind. I clicked on the wrong forums.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> ramps



i personally had shit luck with my ramps. maybe they're steeper than normal ramps, but my bumper hits be4 i get the wheels on. i hafta jack up the front of the car, then put the ramps under the wheels (ramps still work better than jackstands if u can leave teh tires on, but i have jackstands too, so its all good)

and besides, like he said, ramps = death for lowered cars. in that case, you DEFINATELY need to jack the car up first


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

macynphil said:


> What is the best method (jack stands, ramps, something else?) for getting underneath my 2001 sentra and changing oil, tran fluid, etc? Thanks.


ramps suck if you have a lower front bumper, then you need to go jacks


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

*Jack points*

Where is a good spot to jack the car up? It doesn't look like there is a safe spot in the middle. Do I have to use the jack points with the factory jack :balls:On each side of the car? I know there is a better way. So instead of me [email protected]#$ing up my ride I'd rather be told the right way. :givebeer:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jackstands can also be a little difficult to get where you want if you have sideskirts as well.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jackstands hands down is my preference
you can jack up by the crossmember and you use jack stands and a jack that look like this:










do not use anything from the spare tyre equipment.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I personally HATE ramps because they burn up your clutch (the ones I got) and they take up alot of space in my shop. AND sometimes your tire spins even if you have the sand paper on them. Its better for an auto but killer on your stick. I use a lift sometimes since I have access to one at work. If you can get one for 2k it will pay for itself over and over again trust me.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

For Lowered cars there are a few ramp manufacturers that have ramp extentions to lessen the angle at which you climb. I've seen some Real low cars take ramps with these extensions.

I prefer jackstands over ramps myself but it just depends on personal preference.


----------



## crunchie (Apr 29, 2005)

HarborFreight.com, Schucks/Kragens, Sears all have aluminum jacks that sit really low which works great for lowered cars. The range from under $100 to about $200. Stands are much cheaper. Worthwhile investment if you like to tinker with your car beyond just changing the oil.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Zac said:


> jackstands hands down is my preference
> you can jack up by the crossmember and you use jack stands and a jack that look like this:


I've seen this done recently and it looks a-ok to me.


----------

